

The Abilene Paradox - gprisament
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abilene_paradox
I learned recently there's a term for when everyone agrees to something that nobody actually wants: The Abilene Paradox.  Any good examples from your lives?
======
RobGR
I would have never thought that I would read a reference to Coleman, Texas in
a link from YC. For what it's worth I've been there a few times and it's a
nice town.

I think one example of this happening is in deed restrictions and HOA rules in
modern subdivisions. The vast majority of residents do not worry that their
neighbor's kids leave tricyles out on the front lawn, dry clothes from a line
in the back, leave the garage door open other than when moving a car in or
out, let the lawn get over four inches high, etc. But they do fear that most
everyone else does care about those things, and the paranoia associated by
their over-extended housing finances drives them to support the enforcement of
rules they would blush to describe otherwise.

------
gprisament
Any good examples of this paradox from your lives?

